# ticking/knocking at 2500 RPM



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

i just picked up a 240sx 1995 with the s15 front conversion. my question is in the engine. the engine starts up fine and runs fine, i just get a big drop in power around the 2500rpm range and i hear ticking. I drive and keep it under that for the most part, but if i ever need to move quick, i punch it and i feel like i dont' get any power around that range, not to mention the sound. 

I am wondering if it's my lifters knocking. I had a 92 with the same engine and i never had the problem.. i am up to 120k miles and my other engine had 150k.. fresh oil, no overheating, that sort.

the other things that i'm nto sure if are taking effect on it are, ingen cold air intake, headers, 3" nismo catback exhaust(this car screams, all engine, with a ticking at 2500rpm)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The 2500 rpm limit is most likely due to a faulty MAF. The KA24DE motor uses solid valve lifters so the ticking is coming from something else. You may have an exhaust leak which can sound like a tick. Also check the timing chain assembly for wear.


----------



## 240sxt3T4 (Sep 15, 2008)

well what i would do is 1st do a compression test on all cyclinders just to make sure that ur car has good compression. if ur losing power......i would also check ur spark plugs and wires make sure they arent cracked out. 

if ur car is started and u can hear the ticking then it might be ur lifters, try running some thicker oil.

is ur check engine light on? if so get a obs 2 scanner, if u dont have one then go to autozone they will scan it for free


----------

